

Major tech and gaming companies unite to purge sex offenders from online games - unstoppableted
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/05/major-tech-and-gaming-companies-unite-to-purge-sex-offenders-from-online-games/

======
iloveponies
It bewilders me when private corporations peddle on consumer fear like this,
it really does.

